

Mathematical Ghosts of the 20th Century - ressaid1
http://ds.tl/1dUDS3R

======
koverstreet
"The absurdity of this style of learning math hit me squarely between the eyes
in my post-secondary education. In a statistics class I once approached my
professor, asking for help. “What sorts of practice problems should I be
drilling?” I asked. She looked at me like I was from the moon. In her French
education, she had (apparently) not learned math in this way. “Go somewhere,
lie down, and daydream about it for a while” ended up being her advice."

So jealous of French education now.

~~~
avmich
This is the only part of the article which seemed odd. Surely you benefit from
ability to make a bunch of transformations in your head, without having to go
to a computer?

In other words, if computer in Distil does that kind of thinking which is
necessary faster than the author - heck, if it can do that at all - I want to
work in Distil. Still didn't get it? I'm definitely not talking about rot
summation and multiplication.

